# Lighting



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hope this is of help to all of you with those wonderful DIY light boxes, in my opinion considering price (less than a fiver), availabilty and availabilty of light fittings to suit, the best lamps are the PL-L or PL-C which come in sizes ranging from 10W to 55W.

You want colour code 840.

This takes into account the following, you need as high a colour temperature as possible. The range is from 2400 "Warm" like your household bulbs to 6000 which is "Daylight" the above lamps are about 4000, just above "Neutral".

Colour rendering is important too, they range from 20 "Recognisable colours", like car colours under sodium streetlights, to 100 which is "Excellent" like natural colour.

The above lamps have a colour rendering index of over 80, ie Pretty damn good!

So their you go, Colour code 840 it is and although colour codes 950, 865 and 965 have much better properties their cost, availability and then finding a suitable fitting for home use just about rule them out for most diy types.

Any other questions about lighting I'll happily do my best to answer apart from "Then why are your pics so crap Mark"









I actually have the first week in October off and am going to get my head round this pic business and make up a cheap, easy to bodge up, foldable "Picbox" (patent applied for).

Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF,

Nice one, thanks


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I rather like the IKEA trash basket idea seen on some other fora.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I got a couple of those fluorescents the other day prior to your useful post, Mark. I have chucked out the pacgaging but the numbers on the bulbs read

FLE23QBX/A/827

Is 827 the colour code, and if so is it any good? I must say I tried a couple of shots using them and the colour balance was way off. Thinking back it may have been because I did not have other tungsten lighting switched off.

I will try a few pics later... the last ones were depressingly bad, my first few goes were better.

Thanks a lot for the info Mark.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I use no light source what so ever, just take the pictures near to a window.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Si,

827, I can't remeber what the 8 stands for but the 27 denote a colour temperature of 2700k, it is poor for what you want. It'll give a warm cosy colour like a household incandesccent bulb. Look for a code that ends in 40 or higher.

Roy, top man, using the best light source of all


----------

